# Look what my daughter bought me today!



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oops! Sorry, meant to post this in the off topic board.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe thats a hint  Wouldn't a black poodle be nice! Very cute gift from your daughter.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

That is so cute!!

I have its twin and it rides around with me on the dash board of my suv. Its my mascot.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Olie said:


> Maybe thats a hint  Wouldn't a black poodle be nice! Very cute gift from your daughter.


Oh my goodness! I think my family would throw me out if I even suggested another pet be brought into our house. Along with Gigi, we have 3 cats and our house is teeny tiny, so it's very crowded. 

Although, I did love my black miniture I had as a young child so much and was looking for a black when I came across Gigi. It's funny how your mind can change in an instant.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Watch out! Pretty soon you'll be like my mother who has a vast collection of poodle pins.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

That's actually a great idea! I need a collection, too.


----------

